# New Jazz jam starting in Stratford, Ontario



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm very pleased to announce I'll be hosting a new jazz jam in Stratford, Ontario starting Jan. 23/2011.

The Stratford Jazz Jam will be taking place on Sunday afternoons from 2-5 p.m. at Molly Bloom's Irish Pub on Brunswick Ave. in Stratford.

PA, piano, drums, amps and music stands will be supplied. All jazz instrumentalists and vocalists are welcome.

The venue has committed to a four week trial run. If all goes well, this could become the only regular jazz jam west of Toronto.

Please spread the word to any other jazz musicians you know, and if you can come and play, or even just want to drop in and listen, by all means, please do!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This sounds really cool Merlin !

Is there a cover charge?...just curious.

I'm hoping that Mooh might consider coming down from Goderich to play at the jam.

Cheers


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a little ways from Stratford, but I just might make it part of a Sunday afternoon trip.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds like fun, and a good thing for the music community. Make sure the good folks at Long & McQuade are on board, they can do wonders for spreading the word if they know about it. I'm a little far and too commited elsewhere, but I may be able to squeeze in some time.

Peace, Mike.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

greco said:


> This sounds really cool Merlin !
> 
> Is there a cover charge?...just curious.
> 
> ...


No cover charge, so I'll be encouraging players and patrons to eat drink!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I am a little ways from Stratford, but I just might make it part of a Sunday afternoon trip.


Glad to hear that!

I used to drive from T.O. to Kingston for a jam on Sundays. That experience was the inspiration for getting this started.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Merlin said:


> Glad to hear that!
> 
> I used to drive from T.O. to Kingston for a jam on Sundays. That experience was the inspiration for getting this started.


So maybe once you get Stratford up and running, you can start one here in St. Catharines.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

The area certainly needs this. I wish you the best and I hope to attend often.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Less than three weeks 'til the first Stratford Jazz Jam!

I'll have a couple of guitars with me for anyone who shows up unarmed - my Godin Kingpin CW II, and my tele with minibucker at the neck. Haven't decided which amp to bring - either the ZT Club or the old silver Super Cube 60.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

OK, tomorrow's the day!

I'm hoping to record a couple of clips and Youtube them.

If you do come, please introduce yourself, even if you're just coming for the hang.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Merlin..Hamstrung, starjag and myself are planning to attend.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

greco said:


> Hi Merlin..Hamstrung, starjag and myself are planning to attend.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Excellent!

Should I consider bringing a spare amp then? Just in case we want multiple guitarists? I'm bringing my ZT Club, but I can bring the Lunchbox as well, or bring a Behringer Acoustic DI to run into the PA.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Merlin said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Should I consider bringing a spare amp then? Just in case we want multiple guitarists? I'm bringing my ZT Club, but I can bring the Lunchbox as well, or bring a Behringer Acoustic DI to run into the PA.


Thank you for your consideration re: bringing an extra amp. However, I am not skilled enough to get up and play any jazz...Not yet, at least. 

starjag didn't mention to me that he would be bringing his guitar, so I suspect that he would not be needing an amp either.

I talked to hamstrung today and he isn't bringing a guitar, AFAIK.

Hopefully, they will see this thread and comment (just in case I'm wrong).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> Thank you for your consideration re: bringing an extra amp. However, I am not skilled enough to get up and play any jazz...Not yet, at least.
> 
> starjag didn't mention to me that he would be bringing his guitar, so I suspect that he would not be needing an amp either.
> 
> ...


I'm attending strictly as an observer! If I were to play I'd probably be banished for note bending!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Guys, thanks so much for coming today! You really helped get things off to a great start!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Jazz Jam #2 today! 2-5 p.m. at Molly Bloom's Irish Pub in Stratford.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Merlin said:


> Jazz Jam #2 today! 2-5 p.m. at Molly Bloom's Irish Pub in Stratford.


Is Jazz Jam #4 happening tomorrow? (February 13th)

Cheers

Dave


----------

